
Chrome's experimenting with URL display again. Truth is, humans can't read URLs - mdoms
https://twitter.com/jaffathecake/status/1272777814891266049
======
elktea
I'm not really in the habit of watching rambling videos, shame the tweet
author won't articulate his position in a thread instead of responding to all
commentators "did you watch the video????"

